# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Детский клуб "В гостях у Немо" nemo-club.ru

## kiara

Детский клуб «В гостях у Немо» - оригинальный и современный детский клуб для самых взыскательных гостей. Расположенный в самом сердце исторической части города, на тихой улице, вдалеке от шума и пыли Клуб «В гостях у Немо» перенесет вас в другой мир! Невероятные интерьеры подводного мира, причудливые коралловые рифы, песчаные пляжи, игра света и тени, таинственные звуки моря создают завораживающую атмосферу, позволяют окунуться из бурной городской жизни в неспешный и сказочный мир подводного царства!
Мы предлагаем *интерактивные праздники выходного дня* для самых маленьких деток и для ребят постарше: *кукольный театр, театр-студия за 2 часа*.
*День рождения* в нашем Клубе - это всегда незабываемо!
*Познавательные возрастные тематические программы* – давайте познавать мир вместе!
 Всегда готовы принять гостей* игровой лабиринт и батут*.
Отвлечься от серых будней легко в нашем* кафе*, оформленном в стиле средиземноморского пляжа.
Эксклюзивно - нежный праздник *Беби шауэр («Baby shower»)* – праздник в честь будущей мамы!
Мы создали интересное, комфортное и безопасное пространство для детей любого возраста!
Ждем вас в любую погоду, каждый день с 10 до 19 по адресу: г. Калуга ул. Суворова д. 7 корпус 1. Тел: 548-588
Детский Клуб «В гостях у Немо»– лучший ответ на вопрос, как доставить удовольствие себе и ребенку.

----------


## kiara

*Детский клуб "В гостях у Немо"  приглашает детей на музыкальный кукольный спектакль "Волшебный сундучок".*
Спектакль состоится в субботу *22 октября, в 11:30*, цена  детского билета 75р, для сопровождающего взрослого 50р. 
Спектакль рассчитан на деток от 2,5 до 6(7) лет. 
Кол-во билетов небольшое, билеты можно купить с понедельника в Клубе по адресу: Суворова 7, корпус 1. Тел:548-588 
Возможна бронь по телефону с последующим выкупом в течение 2 суток. Ждем вас, друзья!

----------


## kiara

Дорогие друзья!
Спектакль воронежского театра кукол, заявленный ранее на 29 ноября, переносится на 2012 год по не зависящим от нас причинам.
Приносим всем свои извинения.

----------


## kiara

*Дорогие друзья!*
*Детский клуб «В гостях у Немо» приглашает Вас на яркие и незабываемые Новогодние праздники с 23 декабря по 5 января:*

- Малышей до 4-х лет и их родителей на  спектакль «Зимняя сказка», где дети станут участниками всех сказочных событий, познакомятся с Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой;

- Детишек с 4-х до 7 лет ждет музыкальная история с элементами вокала и хореографии, шутками и играми «Злыднин Новый год» о похищенном посохе Деда Мороза, о проделках нечисти и о том, как Баба Яга и Леший пытались сорвать ребятам встречу Нового Года. Дети помогут вернуть посох, вволю напляшутся и от души посмеются;

- И уже совсем взрослых детей (до 13 лет) ждет оригинальная  Новогодняя стилизованная программа - Гавайская вечеринка «Алоха, Макахики!» Гавайские танцы, музыка, веселые пляжные игры посреди русской зимы, без сомнения, сделают празднование Нового года ярким и необычным для Ваших детей!

Ждем Вас по адресу:г.Калуга,ул.Суворова  ,д.7,кор.1

Билеты в продаже с 05.12.2011
  Информация по тел.548-588

Спешите, количество билетов ограничено!

----------


## kiara

Дорогие друзья!
Детский клуб «В гостях у Немо» приглашает своих маленьких друзей на летний отдых в сосновый бор!
Все лето мы предлагаем для детей от 6 до 10 лет летние площадки с возможностью как дневного пребывания (с 8 до 20:00), так и полного пансиона на 21 день! Заезды с 1 июня.
Детей ждут небольшие группы до 15 человек, комфортное размещение в собственном корпусе, полноценное здоровое и вкусное питание от нашего шеф-повара, своя благоустроенная тер-рия, великолепная команда профессиональных вожатых, педагогов, разнообразный досуг и отдых. На базе санатория «Сокол» возможно предоставление услуг оздоровительного лечения (бассейн, физио- процедуры, массаж и ЛФК, кислородные коктейли).
Стоимость полного пансиона на 21 день без лечения 18.000руб, с лечением 22.000руб, дневного отдыха - 15.000 и 19.000руб соответственно.
Продажа путевок начата! Спешите, на каждый заезд только две группы.
Наш адрес: Калуга, Сосновый бор, те-рия санатория «Сокол», 3-й корпус, летний лагерь «Сосновый бор»
Информация по телефону: 8(953)312-93-99 
на сайте www.nemo-club.ru  Страничка детского лагеря на facebook  http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%9E...20268661445542

----------

